# اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح



## helmut (29 يونيو 2008)

لكل اعضاء المنتدى هذه 7 البومات لفريق التسبيح المصري المشهور 


اول البوم      نفسي بتغنيلك 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5874031/c31eaf5b/Nafsy_Betghaneelak.html

ثاني البوم     يا الله ابانا 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5860677/f89e0d3f/Ya_Allah_abana.html

ثالث البوم      انشد بالعود  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5864682/800e7228/Anshed_Bel-3oud.html

رابع البوم     قلب يسوع 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5903495/dd3e1c18/2lb_Yaso3.html

خامس البوم    مزاميرو 1 للاطفال 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7607736/55352fda/sharing.html

سادس البوم     مزاميرو 2 للاطفال 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7822009/9cfcb52f/_2_.html

سابع البوم      نكرم اسم يسوع 
( ترانيم هذا الالبوم ليست في فايل واحد لكنها في هذا التسلسل ) 

???? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860043/13e9d7e0/___.html
???? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860071/...___online.html
?? ???? ?? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860155/e25329a3/___.html
???? ???? ?????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860176/...___online.html
?????? ?? ?? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860200/ed089730/___.html
??? ?? ???
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860211/...___online.html
?? ?? ???? ???
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860228/d1e57d80/___.html
?????? ??? ?????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860250/...___online.html
??? ?????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860265/.../__online.html
?? ?????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860601/.../__online.html
????? ?? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860621/...___online.html
???? ????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860631/.../__online.html
???? ??????
http://www.2shared.com/file/1860635/.../__online.html
the master is offline 	
?
http://rapidshare.com/files/8662987...___1604___1593___1592___1605___1577_.mp3.html

ثامن البوم 
بك تسبيحى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55099

اتمنى لكم استماعا مباركا لهذا الفريق المبارك 
الرب معاكم 


30:


----------



## helmut (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*



helmut قال:


> سابع البوم      نكرم اسم يسوع
> ( ترانيم هذا الالبوم ليست في فايل واحد لكنها في هذا التسلسل )
> 
> ???? ????
> ...





تفضلو اللينك ده فيه ترانيم مصورة لفريق التسبيح 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=praise+team+egypt&search_type=&aq=0&oq=praise+team+e


----------



## shaheer sedhom (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا .................. كنت بدور علي يا الله أبانا من زمان ............. شكرا


----------



## helmut (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

لا شكر على واجب  اتمنى لك بركة من الرب


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

رااااااائع يا helmut
مجموعة شرايط جميلة..بس اول مرة اعرف ان شرايط مزاميرو لفريق التسبيح
على العموم موضوع جميل بجد..ربنا يبارك خدمتك معانا ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## helmut (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

شكرا جينا بس اكيد البومات مزاميرو هي لفريق التسبيح ممكن تتطلعي على موقعهم وتشوفي كل الابومات


----------



## helmut (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

ده لينك ترنيمة الله طريقه كامل ... فيديو 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUuJYpyHTIU

:t17:


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

ميرسي الترانيم  روعه روعه بجد
الرب يبارك تعبك معانا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## helmut (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

وده لينك فيه ترنيمة نفسي بتغنيلك فيديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kADsZkEUU9w


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على تعبك يا غالى 
مجهود رائع 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

*مرسي ليك كتير كان فيهم ترانيم بسمعها ونا صغير فى شريط قلب يسوع وليها معايا زكريات حلوة مرسي ليك كتير
*​


----------



## nansameh (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

Thank you so much, God bless you


----------



## helmut (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

ده لينك فيه كلمات الالبوم الجديد لفريق التسبيح بعنوان ( بك تسبيحي ) 

http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/SearchResultsGuest.aspx


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

*يا ريت لو تقدر تجب لي شريط تستجيب لي الشريط 18 لفريق التسبيح معلش لو تقدر *​


----------



## helmut (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من حصري ....  7 البومات لفريق التسبيح*

بالحقيقة انا عندي البوم تستجيب لي بس هو نسخة اصلية مش راضي يتحمل او يستنسخ على الكمبيوتر علشان ارفعه .. يعني عليه شفرة لما احط السي دي على الكمبيوتر مبيطلعش حاجة بس يشتغل على طول 
هي دي المشكلة 
لو صار  عندي الامكانية انا ارفعهولك على طول


----------



## ebram90 (21 يونيو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

